# Antec High Current Gamer 620 W



## crmaris (Apr 12, 2011)

The High Current Gamer series, according to Antec, manages to combine high power and increased efficiency with low pricing. As the naming scheme reveals, HCG PSUs are intended for users that want to feed their precious PC with lots of power, but are on a tight budget.  

*Show full review*


----------



## AndreiD (Apr 15, 2011)

Why does this get recommended when it failed a couple of tests?
Moderately good PSU, nothing more than that, but good review, that is my only quarrel.


----------



## crmaris (Apr 15, 2011)

because its price/performance ratio is very good, it has way low ripple, its filled with Japan caps and efficiency reached 87%  at 40% load. 

CL 1 test where it failed its a very unlikely scenario for a modern PC and in advanced transient tests part two I expect most PSUs to fail (even the ones with >750W capacity).


----------



## NC37 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its about on par from what I remember the Antecs around the 400-600W range do. My old 430W Trio wasn't perfect either. Think it had similar quirks, but it sure lasted better than anything else I've owned. 

Is nice to see my 750W True Power Blue in the benches. Wish mine hadn't arrived dented in the box but it works like a champ . Still, the price on the 620 isn't that super. I got my 750W TPB for only $90, same price. Then I built a machine for a friend with the same PSU months later, price hadn't changed. Maybe in regular retail store the 750 would be a lot higher. On sale I'm sure the 620 will be lower like the 750 but...ehh, I'd still go a 750 over the 620.


----------



## crmaris (Apr 15, 2011)

I have tested two TP(N) PSUs in the past. They are pretty good and a class above the HCG series, since they have DC-DC converters for the minor rails generation. Their OEM is Seasonic, too.


----------

